# Intestinal blockage?



## nether (May 25, 2010)

I was cleaning my rat's cage and found a partially eaten vinyl glove that I had accidentally left on the top of his cage a few days ago and it must have fallen in. I couldn't find any pieces of the glove around the cage so I'm going to assume for now that he ate it. I've noticed that his appetite the past couple of days has drastically decreased and he has been acting "funny". He hasn't pooped at all today. I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow but my question is, if it is intestinal blockage, is there anything the vet can do to help him? I know they can operate on larger animals but I suspect this can not be done for rats.....


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Rats don't normally swallow what they chew, but on odd cases they do. I honestly don't know what kind of advice I can give other then 'good luck', and I REALLY hope there is no blockage since that is so so serious.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, for starters you're going to need a lot of time and patience. This is what I did for my girl when she couldn't poop and it helped her go. If you have a heating pad set it to the lowest setting, put a old ratty towel on top of it, then lay the rat down on top of that. Let said rat lay there for a few minutes, then set the entire thing on your lap and gently massage the rat's abdomen. From underneath the rib cage all the way down. At first it might be uncomfortable for your rat so give them breaks often. Eventually this should help them have a BM.  I will try to find the link that helped me, but give this a go. Also give lots of liquids (pedialyte, tepid water, sugar water) and dark leafy greens if they will take it.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails093.html Here is the website I mentioned. Also canned pumpkin seems to help get things moving along. HOpe I was able to help you and your little fuzlets.


----------



## nether (May 25, 2010)

Thank you both so much, my rattie finally went poop- on the way to the dr's office of course! Not sure why he wasn't pooping regularly but dr tells me that his other symptoms are prob due to old age and arthritis worsened by the cold weather. I'm so glad he finally "went"  Thank you Demonardae for your awesome advice!


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

No problem, glad your little guy was able to go.


----------

